# Modifications to an e70 diesel X5 35d



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2019)

Good evening folks was just curious to know if anybody has modified in e70 diesel I see YouTube videos of guys doing it overseas but I don't think we can do it here in the States was just curious to know if anyone has exhaust or I might be able to find stuff I can find tunes for it just going to make it a fun car it's a more of a project car not a daily driver


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes it is illegal to delete/modify your emissions in the USA. Yes many people do it anyway.


----------



## SPL15 (Feb 3, 2019)

If you have to ask, then you should not attempt... Plenty of resources on the interwebs that clearly describe how to exactly do what you're asking; yet you're not capable of finding these resources yourself, which poses the question of your ability to actually perform the modifications yourself...

You could pay someone else to do it all for you; however, it will likely be $4K - $5K+ & possibly a very long drive away to a shop who can do it PROPERLY, unless you're wanting to risk likely problems from an inexperienced local shop who's willing to take money from anyone & experiment on their customer's dime...


----------



## Quandary (Dec 22, 2015)

I've been running a Chip Express tuning box. It increased throttle response and torque noticeably. There are other similar brands. The device installs in minutes against the diesel rail sensor and can be removed easily. Highly recommended.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow that chip express is expensive too! The no name tuning boxes on eBay for 50 or so do the same thing as long as you get one for the 35d e70 m57 or 335d e90 m57.
All they do is fool the fuel rail pressure to read lower than it really is, boosting rail pressure from 1600 bar to 1800bar (past that is not recommended as seen with jbd boxes throwing codes past "80%" and someone saw it didn't add anything in the dyno even when no codes tripped, because it was causing the relief valve to bleed pressure.

I'm just saying it's not rocket science... I used a resistor mod before I got tuned, about 10 dollars total cost (+ my labor making a harness/connectors)


----------



## SPL15 (Feb 3, 2019)

robnitro said:


> Wow that chip express is expensive too! The no name tuning boxes on eBay for 50 or so do the same thing as long as you get one for the 35d e70 m57 or 335d e90 m57.
> All they do is fool the fuel rail pressure to read lower than it really is, boosting rail pressure from 1600 bar to 1800bar (past that is not recommended as seen with jbd boxes throwing codes past "80%" and someone saw it didn't add anything in the dyno even when no codes tripped, because it was causing the relief valve to bleed pressure.
> 
> I'm just saying it's not rocket science... I used a resistor mod before I got tuned, about 10 dollars total cost (+ my labor making a harness/connectors)


Pretty simple stuff to trick the DDE into allowing conditions that increase fuel output, IF you comprehend the "why's" for why things work; however, I would say that the advice of, "If you have to ask detailed instructions of "how", because you don't understand / lack the capacity to comprehend the "why", then it's not wise that you do..." is especially relevant when going the "hardcore" DIY route for DDE input manipulations...

Increased risk is inherent with any modification from stock, where the primary risk mitigation mechanism is one's own comprehension of what it is that they're doing, & going thru all the permutations of what the ramifications are...

Capable folks wanting to perform risk prone modifications, illegal ones w/ high fines at that, seek answers to "why?", & answers related towards their own comprehension for decision making purposes / risk mitigation & management; incapable folks, who would be wise to refrain from illegal risk prone modifications, simply ask the cognitively lazy questions of a quick & easy "how", & repeatedly ask "how" at each step where any sort of ambiguity / deviation from direct specific instruction comes about, where end results are often predictably poor, because their level of comprehension / analytical ability lacks to the point that they're unable to even recognize that minor confounding issues exist before things are so blatantly wrong & confusedly operating to the point of being grossly negligent...

But, as they say, "No Risk, No Reward"... Everyone starts somewhere & no one is born "knowledgeable"; however, the recent post in the E70 X5 subgroup w/ the guy who's got a recently deleted 35d with a likely failed engine, who didn't even know how to check his engine oil level without being instructed "how" to do it, is a prime example of what can potentially happen if you do not know what it is that you're doing w/ risk prone modifications, even if you pay a lot of money to have someone else do it for you...


----------



## patrick_duh (Feb 3, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Good evening folks was just curious to know if anybody has modified in e70 diesel I see YouTube videos of guys doing it overseas but I don't think we can do it here in the States was just curious to know if anyone has exhaust or I might be able to find stuff I can find tunes for it just going to make it a fun car it's a more of a project car not a daily driver


----------



## patrick_duh (Feb 3, 2021)

Yea dude plenty of upgrades/mods for x5 diesels. Im running a full egr/dpf delete on mine. Full 3” straightpipe from the turbo back. With a stage 2.5 race tune from JR autotuning. Makes about 400hp and about 600tq. Very fun useable power. Plus u get lots of turbo noises!


----------



## patrick_duh (Feb 3, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Good evening folks was just curious to know if anybody has modified in e70 diesel I see YouTube videos of guys doing it overseas but I don't think we can do it here in the States was just curious to know if anyone has exhaust or I might be able to find stuff I can find tunes for it just going to make it a fun car it's a more of a project car not a daily driver


Hi. I have a fully tuned/deleted e70 35d. Fully straight piped and dme tuned by jrtuned. Great company for great hp/torque gains. Im running the stage 2.5 race tune on mine. Puts down about 400hp and about 600ftlbs tq. So yes very doable. These newer diesels have many restrictive components from the factory to stay within the smog laws. Those components like egr and dpf prevent the motor from running normally like how diesels should be. Have had my x5 for almost 50k miles since all the upgrades. My x5 literally feels bulletproof... probably the most reliable car ive owned so far, other than my prius. So yes to ur question. Very doable. But at ur own risk. 👍


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

dzlbimmer said:


> Yes it is illegal to delete/modify your emissions in the USA. Yes many people do it anyway.


Not actually true. The Diesels have NO emmissions requirements in many states so removing the urea injectors is pretty common in MOST states.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

It is a federal crime to accept compensation for disturbing emission control systems or components.


----------



## Lord_BMW (Oct 21, 2021)

patrick_duh said:


> Hi. I have a fully tuned/deleted e70 35d. Fully straight piped and dme tuned by jrtuned. Great company for great hp/torque gains. Im running the stage 2.5 race tune on mine. Puts down about 400hp and about 600ftlbs tq. So yes very doable. These newer diesels have many restrictive components from the factory to stay within the smog laws. Those components like egr and dpf prevent the motor from running normally like how diesels should be. Have had my x5 for almost 50k miles since all the upgrades. My x5 literally feels bulletproof... probably the most reliable car ive owned so far, other than my prius. So yes to ur question. Very doable. But at ur own risk. 👍


Any issues with black smoke staining your bumper?


----------

